# Exchange new SDG I Sky I-Beam Saddle - 400mm i-beam seatpost possibly available too - north east ony



## albion (9 Jul 2011)

OK I've used it twice and it does not suit. 

I've also got a new twice used 400mm i-beam seat post (can be cut shorter supposedly) and am waiting for something more suitable.

My first thought is to swap the I Sky(black) for a not too battered I Fly C to someone wanting to add more choice to their saddle armoury. 

I'm open to interesting offers such as a non i-beam 370+mm seat post part exchange.  
Chainsets with a hybrid/off road slant (standard square tapered) may be considered too.


----------



## albion (10 Jul 2011)

Its now used thrice in that I did a 50 mile run using it today.Strangely I find it improved at the start and less so towards the end.


----------



## albion (14 Jul 2011)

OK I've not gone and bought a 400mm normal seat post, so may eventually move this to the for sale section.


----------

